# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  يالله ترحيب من جديد

## بنوتة توتة

:bigsmile:   :bigsmile:  السلام عليكم ...

يالله ابي ترحيب
قررت ارجع للمنتدى  :toung:  
ماقدر اعيش بلياه :evil:   :evil:  >>>>>>اعترفت :toung:  
يالله رحبووو فيني من جديد  :bigsmile:  خلاص بعد مافيها طالعه لازقه لازقه :weird:   :weird:  
ماشاءالله المنتدى مرره صار حلووو تغير
واعضاء جدد يالله حيهم
 :cool:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه



----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
**تحيـــاتي..
 الضحكة البريئه * 
**

----------


## بيسان

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً .. ,’،
بنووووته الحمد لله اعترفتي ورجعتي لنا
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفك لمنتدى شبكة الناصرة,،
’,، فأهلاً بك عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاه في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بك قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدك ويطَيـِّب خـاطــرك ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعك ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـك التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،
’,، بيسااان,’،

----------


## نور الهدى

هلا فيك اختي بنوته توته 

نورتي المنتدى مرة ثانية 

وان شاء الله ما في طلعة مرة ثانية 

واذا سويتيها راح انجيبك ونسوي لك محاكمة 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

عطرت المنتدى برجوعك 

وهلا فيك 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*
*حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله*
*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 
*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*



*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*
*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*
*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*
*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 
*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*


*اختــــي*
بنوتة توتة

**



*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*
*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*
*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*
*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*
*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 



*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*


*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*




*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*


**

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اهلاااا مليووون 

ولايكفووون

هلا خيوووه بنوته

اشتقنا لك والمنتدى كل ركن فيه

يفتقدك ويحن لتواجدك ولقلمك

عقبال باقي الاخوه والاخوات الغايبين يردهم الشوق والحنين

----------


## براءة روح

هلا ووغلا بكل الحلاا 

تو ما نوور المنتدىى برجوووعك غاليتي

وهذا الترحيب من جديد


[IMG]http://new7.***********/ف6.gif[/IMG] 


اهلا بك فلقد طارت طيور الترحيب تغرد بوجودك

وتصفق بأجنحتها تعلن سرورها بأنظمامك معنا في هذا المنتدى الذي يتشرف بقدومك

فاتمنى ان تقطف من الورود ماشئت الذي ينفعك وان تسقيها بما ينفعنا




ننتظر جميل حرفك وصدق نبضك..الدافئ 

مرحباً بك بين زهور الإبداع ورحيق الأخوة وشهد المحبة 

أتمنى لك إقامة هادفة... ومواضيع نافعة 




ننتظر بوح قلمك وجميل عباراتك ونبض حرفك في البستان 

ورحيق أزهارك الجميلة التي بلا شك ستعطر المكان

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا

----------


## أمل الظهور

هلا بعودتك حبيتي بنوته ما تتوقعين أيش قد أشتقنا لك 

في أنتظار جديدك المميز دائما 

تحياتي : امل الظهور

----------


## فرح

نور المنتدى بوجودك خيتوووووووو
هلا ومرحبا

----------


## المومياءة



----------


## ام باسم

[IMG]http://alqamar666.***********/alqmr.net7.gif[/IMG]

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

عانقت جدران منتدانا 
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت
مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب 
ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة
لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور 
الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا
إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـاركَ 
كالأسرٍة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 
البعض في كل المجالات
أتمنى لك قضاء
وقت ممتعاً
معنا

----------


## بسـ ورديه كوتـه

بنوتووووووووووووووووووه اشوووووووووووووه رجعتي خفت ماترجعي
من جيت اني انتي بتطلع خفت
  بس والله فررررررررررحت انك رجعتي حبيبة قلبي انتي :embarrest:   :embarrest:  
والله المنتدى منوررررررررررر  :embarrest:  
 اسفه  رحبت فيش متاخررررره بس والله فرحتي ماتنووووووصف عمري :embarrest:  
تشاوووووووووووووووووو :embarrest:   :noworry:   :cool:  
صديقتك جديده بسكوته

----------


## المستجير

حللتى اهلا ونزلتى سهلا فاهلا وسهلا بكى

----------


## عماد علي

*أهلا وسهلا بمن ألقى في منتدانا رواسيه أهلا وسهلا بك وبمن عرفنا عليك ... منتدانا الغالي يفتح ذراعيه لاستقبالك الميمون يا بنوتة توتة... نفتخر بك عضوة ويشرفنا تواجدك الكريم بيننا فأهلا وسهلا بك يالغالية.*

----------


## دمعة المقهور

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> يالله ابي ترحيب
> قررت ارجع للمنتدى  
> ماقدر اعيش بلياه  >>>>>>اعترفت 
> يالله رحبووو فيني من جديد  خلاص بعد مافيها طالعه لازقه لازقه  
> ماشاءالله المنتدى مرره صار حلووو تغير
> واعضاء جدد يالله حيهم



هي بنوتة شو فاكرة على كيفك تروحين وتردين 00 أقول هذي آخر مرة لك 00 وقبل مانرجعك تكتبين تعهد على نفسك أنك إذا تطلعي ماراح ندخلك مرة ثانية 000هيههي هي وكالة بدون بواب 000لعلمك أنا حطوني سكيورتي للمنتدى وماراح أدخلك الا لما تجيبي لنا كيكة شوكولاته لبيتنا عن طريق الفاكس 000 عزيزة وغالية أختي وكل عام وأنتي بخير 000شرفتي 000  :wink:

----------

